# Old Easton Arrow Chart, Anybody Have One??



## arrowshooters

I have the 2004 Selection Guide but too large to post here, it's 5 pages with lots of info. PM me your email and I'll send it to you.


----------



## tothepoint

Arrowshooters

Got it and thanks for sending the 2004 chart. Unfortunately it's not it. The chart I'm looking for probably hasn't been seen by many of today's archers ( Pre Carbon era ). It was a one page chart (typically laminated) found in most archery shops way back in 1983-86 when release shooters were the oddballs of the sport.

Still looking!!!!


----------



## ia bhtr

ttp , outside chance that my local shop still has one , I will scope it out & see ......... and yes , I also think the new charts are junk compared to the old ones , Dan


----------



## Unclegus

Being someone who never throws anything away, I have an Easton Target and field Archery guide from 1991-92. This was when unibushings were new.... it goes as low as 1413 aluminum shafts. email or PM your address to me and I'll mail it to you tomorrow.... Just one finger shooter helping another.....That's what it's all about. I also have all the old tuning bulletins from that period of time that have charts in them....


----------



## tothepoint

unclegus YOU ARE THE MAN......... check you pm


----------



## BOHO

heres a great guide. very accurate. 
http://www.arrowsbykelly.com/Spine_Charts.html


----------



## tothepoint

That's much closer to the chart I'm looking for. The chart I'm interested in is formatted the same. Draw weight down the left and shaft lengths across the top. It shows the arrow(s) (i.e. 2117) and their spine in the individual cells. This chart should be of extreme value to every finger shooter here because it will help you find (identify) the best average arrow to shoot.

I used this selection technique 15 years ago and plan on doing it again since no database can account for how clean of a release you have. Therefore I try to start out with a lightweight longest and softest spined shaft (say 32") with a 110 grain tip, if it ends up being to soft I replace the 110 grain with a 100 grain and reshoot. If it's still to soft I cut off 1" of the shaft reinstall the 110g tip and reshoot. still to soft install the 100g and try again. I repeat this process until I'm bare shafting to the same impact points as my fletched.

My biggest problem right now is that I can't find the correct starting point using the existing charts.

Guys please keep digging.....


----------



## cabooser

*This One?*

From Summer 1990 Bowhunters Warehouse Catalog. There's a Chart B for Ace & X7 shafts, too. Plus a section on add/subtract pounds for cam & string type variables, etc.

I had to tweak scan to get under 122kb. Original scan is 2.07 Mb & really sharp. If this is your baby, PM me yer e-mail & I'll send it along. If you want Chart B & misc. instructions, no problem. Lemme know!!


----------



## tothepoint

cabooser

That's exactly what I'm searching for. If it's from 1990 does anybody know when Easton went away from this chart to their new format. If anyone knows of a later year please speak up or post it. In any case this great. 

Thanks for taking the time to find and post it.........


----------

